
Ask HN: How Are Webhose or Newsapi Legal? - shoe_hn
They crawl news articles from site like CNN, FOX,... and serve them via an API for a fee. Isn&#x27;t this a textbook case for copyright infringement? Does simply following robots.txt, as they claim, give you automatic immunity against copyright infringement?<p>I&#x27;m curious as I would like to create a similar service and am seriously concerned about the legal side of things.
======
entelia09
IANAL but I'm 99% sure they are not legal. They are just too tiny to be sued
into oblivion. At the moment.

------
perfect_loop
This is a recipe for disaster.

